

Summer reading: Novels that get Linux - gregoreous
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon
Looking for some open source summer reading?  How about leaving a comment below with the author and title of a book in which Linux plays a role.  My suggestion is Neal Stephenson&#x27;s Cryptonomicon.
======
dragonwriter
Despite the thread title, this is really just a link to the Wikipedia page for
Neal Stephenson's _Cryptonomicon_. From the comment also posted by OP, it
looks like this should (aside from the question of whether it belongs on HN at
all) have been something like "Ask HN: What novels or other fictional works
have Linux in a significant role?"

------
gregoreous
Looking for a some summer reading? How about leaving a comment below with the
author and title of a book in which Linux plays a significant role.

